# The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*New Release: The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller*

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy-ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. Even if it costs him his life. *

_"Fast moving read and lots of action. I was sorry when I finished it that I didn't have another to read just like it." --Customer review for The Recruiter _

_"Book held my attention beginning to end. Very enjoyable action thriller! I would recommend it to friends. I hope his other books are just as good." --Customer review for The Recruiter _

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller * http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
99 cents for a limited time


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Roger,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*New Release: The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller*

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. Even if it costs him his life. *

_5.0 out of 5 stars Action, action all the way!_ - Customer review for The Handler

_"Fast moving read and lots of action. I was sorry when I finished it that I didn't have another to read just like it."_ --Customer review for The Recruiter

_"Book held my attention beginning to end. Very enjoyable action thriller! I would recommend it to friends. I hope his other books are just as good." _--Customer review for The Recruiter

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Sequel to The Recruiter
Book One in the Brandt Trilogy


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Brandt is Back*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. Even if it costs him his life.

Customer reviews:

_5.0 out of 5 stars Action, action all the way!_

_"This is not my first Roger Weston book and will not be my last. He is a great writer with a fantastic imagination. Thank you once again for a great adventure."_

_"Another great book."_

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Sequel to The Recruiter
Book One in the Brandt Trilogy


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Brandt is Back*
The sequel to The Recruiter is now available for download:
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

Customer reviews:

5.0 out of 5 stars Action, action all the way!

_"This is not my first Roger Weston book and will not be my last. He is a great writer with a fantastic imagination. Thank you once again for a great adventure."_

_"Another great book."_

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
The Sequel to The Recruiter
Book One in the Brandt Trilogy


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*Brandt is Back*
The sequel to The Recruiter is now available for download:
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Find out what's up with Chuck in The Handler

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

Customer reviews:

_5.0 out of 5 stars Action, action all the way!_

_"This is not my first Roger Weston book and will not be my last. He is a great writer with a fantastic imagination. Thank you once again for a great adventure."_

_"Another great book."_

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
The Sequel to The Recruiter
Book One in the Brandt Trilogy


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

"Action, action all the way!"

"Another great book"

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller:* Sequel to The Recruiter (The Brandt Trilogy Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*
Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy-ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller:* Sequel to The Recruiter (The Brandt Trilogy Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!"_

_"Another great book" 
_
*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller: Sequel to The Recruiter (The Brandt Trilogy Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller: Sequel to The Recruiter (The Brandt Trilogy Book 1*) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book"_

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller: Sequel to The Recruiter (The Brandt Trilogy Book 1) * http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller: Sequel to The Recruiter (The Brandt Trilogy Book 1)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book"_

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2*) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book"_

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.*

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. 
*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2*) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
Free with Prime
Kindle Unlimited

Get book 1 here: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Get book 1 here: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

BRANDT IS BACK!
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. 
*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller* (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" 
_
_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" 
_
_"Another great book" _

BRANDT IS BACK!
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

BRANDT IS BACK!
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. 
*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

BRANDT IS BACK!
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

⚓The Brandt Series Book 3 coming soon⚓


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.*

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Now available *⚓The Brandt Series Book 3⚓ *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book"_

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Now available ⚓The Brandt Series Book 3⚓ Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming soon: Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _
_
"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Now available ⚓The Brandt Series Book 3⚓ Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming soon: Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _
*
BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Now available ⚓The Brandt Series Book 3⚓ Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming soon: Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Now available ⚓The Brandt Series Book 3⚓ Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming soon: Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
*
Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Now available ⚓The Brandt Series Book 3⚓ Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming soon: Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _
_
"Another great book" _
*
BRANDT IS BACK!
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE
*
Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) *http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Now available ⚓The Brandt Series Book 3⚓ Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming soon: Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!"_

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Now available ⚓The Brandt Series Book 3⚓ Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming soon: Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _
_
"Another great book" 
_
*BRANDT IS BACK!
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

*Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life. *

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Now available *⚓The Brandt Series Book 3⚓ Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming soon: Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Now available ⚓The Brandt Series Book 3⚓ Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Coming soon: Book 4


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _
_
"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3: Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Now available Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 4) http://amzn.to/2p3A77j


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FREE*

"Action, action all the way!"

"Another great book"

BRANDT IS BACK!
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3: Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Now available Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 4) http://amzn.to/2p3A77j

*FREE*


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

BRANDT IS BACK!
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3: Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Now available Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 4) http://amzn.to/2p3A77j


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

*FREE* for a couple more days

"Action, action all the way!"

"Another great book"

BRANDT IS BACK!
The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3: Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Now available Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 4) http://amzn.to/2p3A77j


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _
_
"Another great book" _
*
BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Brandt Series Book 1: The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

The Brandt Series Book 3: Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Now available Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 4) http://amzn.to/2p3A77j

Coming soon: Brandt Series Book 5


----------



## RogerWeston (Sep 25, 2011)

_"Action, action all the way!" _

_"Another great book" _

*BRANDT IS BACK!*
*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

Costa Brava, Spain. A race. A girl. A dead ambassador. A madman who escaped from a Russian insane asylum years ago. One agent missing, another betrayed. Now patriot Chuck Brandt is on his own. Caught up in a conspiracy, on the trail of a deadly enemy--ex-CIA assassin Brandt will not back down. He will not leave his men behind. Even if it costs him his life.

*The Handler: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 2)* http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M0BWMJE

The Recruiter: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 1) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007DQ4B6I

Rogue Op: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 3) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A027LOK

Rogue Op II: A Chuck Brandt Thriller (The Brandt Series Book 4) http://amzn.to/2p3A77j

Coming soon: Brandt Series Book 5


----------

